# Lost Mouse



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

This problem is so broad, it has been pretty difficult to track down. I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. 

Anyway - It's a G5 running Tiger with a USB optical mouse. 

Every now and then the mouse stops. The pointer remains frozen on the screen. The optical eye remains lit. Moving the mice to another port has no affect. The optical eye lights every time it is plugged in, but we are still unable to get control of the pointer. 

Using different mice and different USB ports bring the same circumstances. The keyboard remains functional through the issue. The Mac is not run through a KVM or other similar device. 

Restarting the Mac takes care of the issue, but is obviously a cumbersome fix. 

Any ideas? Thanks for your time!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you using any kind of mouse driver or software? What other things are plugged into the USB ports?


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm fairly certain the mouse was just plug and play. I did the OS install and don't remember installing any mouse software. 

We have two external USB drives, A Maxtor and a Lacie. I'm not sure if the drives continue to function when the mouse loses function. 

I'll try and check that next time if it's possible by using the keyboard.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi!
I've had the same issue. The mouse stopped working on Parallels. It stopped working in Boot Camp. It stopped working in Mac OS. Rebooting would solve it for a while, but...

when I plugged it into my VAIO laptop it also stopped working in 30 minutes. I became mad and threw it out of the window. Now, I'm using a normal optical mouse with a wire. And I'm happy with it.

BTW, that was a mouse by Microsoft


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

This is an optical, wired Mac mouse. Also, I've ruled out the USB issue. It happens on different ports. I also found that the keyboard is USB. All other USB items remain functional during a failure. I have the user trying a third mouse to see if the issue happens again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Also try the mouse on a different computer. I have had a mouse do something like this to me on my Windows PC, and it turned out that the cord on the mouse was bad, so it only showed up when the cord moved a certain way.


----------

